

Review My Wknd Project: Televite: Send Automated Phone Messages - sam26880

This is my first time posting so I'm not sure if I'm doing this right. I submitted my link before but it didn't work. Anyways, I have been working on creating a small project that lets you send fun automated phone messages. You can use it to send holiday greetings to your friends/relatives. I would really appreciate it if you can comment on what you think about this.<p>http://televite.totalengage.com
======
catlike
"Sorry but your browser is not supported. Please use firefox to use this
application"

You need a better pitch to convince me to switch to a different browser.

I'm on Chrome btw.

~~~
sam26880
I will be fixing this very soon. Can you please test in Firefox and give me
your feedback?

Please keep in mind that it's only Alpha release for Firefox.

------
CPops
I can understand blocking IE users, but I don't understand why Chrome or other
modern browsers should be blocked with no explanation.

~~~
sam26880
Yes. I forgot to mention that it only works in Firefox for now. I think it's
because of the way i'm using JQuery. I will be fixing that very soon.

For now, please test it in Firefox. If someone can comment on why it would
work in Firefox and not Chrome, please let me know.

